# The big debate Fluval FX5 vs. Eheim Professional 3 2080?



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

I've been having some ammonia problems (last reading 0.5ppm), which one of our members thought may be due to my Rena Filstar XP3 not giving me enough water turnover in the tank (plus not cycled thoroughly yet, after about 2 months) ... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight= . Now I'm considering getting a bigger/better canister filter and I've come down to between the Fluval FX5 and the Eheim Professional 3 2080 (leaning toward the Eheim based on what I've read). I know this question has been asked a hundred times, so sorry if this is another repeat, but I really would love to have everyone's most up-to-date opinions on this fairly significant decision. Another question I have is the 2080 the biggest/best Eheim sold or is there a better model for my 125 gallon tank? Where would be the best (hopefully least expensive) place to buy it (online, I assume)?

Any help / advice would be greatly appreciated. THANK YOU !!! :fish:


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

I simply googled "eheim or fx5" and came up with a plethora of info on the subject.


----------



## Bweb (Mar 31, 2009)

I run two FX5's on each of my 125's I also have 2 Ehiem 2028's on my 75gal I like Fluval better. Seems like they have the best turn over.


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

demonsoni said:


> I simply googled "eheim or fx5" and came up with a plethora of info on the subject.


Yeah ... there is sooooo much information I'm having a hard time filtering (pun intended) through all the information. That's why I'd love to have Expert opinions from this site to make the final call. BTW my LFS sells the FX5, so it would probably be easier to get parts and service for.

Thanks again.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I have the FX5 on my 125 and love it and the little extras that it comes with(extra valve, drain valve, ability to use the pump itself to change water). IMO based on what I've read, though I don't have the Eheim, both are fine filters, and you'll get other opinions on both. In that respect it really comes down to price, and as you've stated, parts availability. That being said, I think the FX5 can be had for less $ than the Eheim. You can find it on ebay for $200 or sometimes less. I paid $190 for mine 18 months ago.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

If it were me and I was happy with the Rena I would add one more of these,it seems to be less expensive then your other considerations


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

If I had the room in my stand I would have bought the FX5. Instead I have a 405 coupled with an AC 110.

As others have said both are great filters. The deals on ebay though definitely favor Fluval, at least when I was shopping.


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

I would give a +1 to getting a second xp3, it is by far the cheapest of your options and gives you filter redundancy which i'm a huge fan of in the first place. I have xp3s myself.

If you decided that you don't want a second xp3, you really can't go wrong with either the 2080 or the fx5. The fx5 has a better gph and better mechanical filtration, whereas the 2080 holds a LOT more non-mechanical media making it a superior biological filter imho. If they were the same price, i'd buy the 2080 without hesitation having two intakes and a spray bar gives it the edge, however the fx5 can be had for nearly half the price (although that's w/o media) if you use ebay and i don't think the 2080 is twice the filter that the fx5 is and cost has to come into your equation. Some 2080s only come with the prefilter pads, so make sureyou know what you're getting before you buy it since the 2080 media kit costs $200 all by itself. Both filters are on the large side so be sure you have room for them before purchasing Regardless of what you end up doing i would keep the xp3 running on the tank with whatever you decide to add, it will give you a ton of flexibility and it's really hard to say no to extra filtration!

Have you thought about looking at the 2075 pro series? It's about 300 dollars with media (which will be less than you'll pay for either the fx5 and 2080 once media is purchased) and if you tag teamed it with your xp3 i think it would more than be adequate enough to handle your bioload and gives you a valid 4th option beyond doubling up the xp3 or the two behemoths you were previously considering.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

olliesshop said:


> >snip< Another question I have is the 2080 the biggest/best Eheim sold or is there a better model for my 125 gallon tank? Where would be the best (hopefully least expensive) place to buy it (online, I assume)?
> 
> Any help / advice would be greatly appreciated. THANK YOU !!! :fish:


The eheim 2262 and 2260 are pretty big filters and push a large volume of water.

I have a 2080. It is a good filter with a lot of bio media. It pushes a decent amount of water and is easy to maintain.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

This is the most thorough answer I've come across to your question.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... t=fx5+2080

I asked myself the same question at one point and ended up buying the 2262.


----------



## olliesshop (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you all !!!  :fish:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

The eheim is definitely the better filter.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I have an FX5 on a heavily stocked 135 and do very little maintenace. If I set up another 6 footer it will definately be another FX5 that filters it. It moves a ton of water and is so quiet I rarely ever even hear it.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

zimmy said:


> This is the most thorough answer I've come across to your question.
> 
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...FX5-vs-Eheim-Pro3-compared&highlight=fx5 2080
> 
> I asked myself the same question at one point and ended up buying the 2262.


Very informative article... Thought it deserved a bump


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I like my fx5. Never owned the pro series but like the classic. When I do upgrade my tank I am going to get a 2262 to go with my fx5.


----------

